# 218" coming to Mt Shasta?!



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2012)

It would be a new "world record":

http://www.b.weather.com/news/weather-winter/mount-shasta-snow-extreme-20121129


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Wow you need surfboard to enjoy it, it sure be some epic powder days there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2012)

There's actually a ski hill there.  Only 1,400 vertical, but oh what vertical it will soon be.

This is the sort of thing where if you have no responsibilities in life, it might be a good idea to get yourself there.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2012)

That could break the world record for snowfall in a 24 hour period, which previously was 76 inches which fell at silver lake, St.Mary's (Which is a sub-division of Idaho Springs), Colorado. Why does that area sound so familiar? O yea, I live there


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's actually a ski hill there.  Only 1,400 vertical, but oh what vertical it will soon be.
> 
> This is the sort of thing where if you have no responsibilities in life, it might be a good idea to get yourself there.



The deep snow is up above 9000 ft from what I remember in another article. That resort on Mt Shasta tops out at 6000.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 13, 2012)

so what happened?  I can't find what actually happened on the net.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 13, 2012)

aaronbru said:


> so what happened? I can't find what actually happened on the net.



You ever see the 1st Lord of the Rings movie, where they try to go over the mountain?  It was kind of like that.


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

Lets go POW!


----------



## marry9091 (Dec 17, 2012)

nice scene .... also nice post ... thanks a lot


----------

